# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Setup Inicial

## Nuno Cruz

Boas tardes,

Eu já algum tempo que ando a pensar iniciar um salgado (o meu primeiro aquario) e após ler algumas coisas estava a pensar usar este setup:

Aquario 150x50x60
Escumador H&S 150-F2001 
Retorno: 1xOcean Runner 2500 + 1xOceanrunner 1200
Circulação: 1xTunze Turbelle Stream 6060
Iluminação: Riga T5 2x250w H.Q.I. 2x54w T5
Osmose: Aqua 2004A 
Rocha Viva: começar com 20kg + 3kG Rocha normal
Areão: Camada de aragamax e outra de areia viva
Aquecimento: 2x200w 

Gostava de obter algumas criticas/sugestões.

Estou a pensar começar muito devagar mesmo, tipo só ter o primeiro peixe passado 4 ou 6 meses.

Obrigado.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Bem Vindo Nuno  :Smile:  
aqui Ficam algumas sugestoes


Retorno: 1xOcean Runner 2500 + 1xOceanrunner 1200
Acho que devias apostar numa bomba de retorno um pouco mais forte


Circulação: 1xTunze Turbelle Stream 6060
Aqui terás que acrescentar mais uma bomba para fazer contra-corrente ( nao precisa de ter a potencia da tunze) e criares correntes secundárias e variáveis dentro do aquario.


Iluminação: Riga T5 2x250w H.Q.I. 2x54w T5
Tá excelente  :Wink: 

Rocha Viva: começar com 20kg + 3kG Rocha normal
Para Começar Acho que não é nada mau  :Smile:  de qualquer maneira se para iniciar puderes colocar 20kg de viva e 20kg de morta ainda melhor  :Smile: 

Mais Para a frente apontar para mais uns 40 ou  de rocha viva  :Wink: 

Areão: Camada de aragamax e outra de areia viva
Esta Camada se quiseres fazer uma DSB aponta para os 7-12 cm de profundidade, agora se a queres fazer no aquario principal ou no refugio  :Wink:  é uma questao de gosto e funcionalidade.

Estou a pensar começar muito devagar mesmo, tipo só ter o primeiro peixe passado 4 ou 6 meses.

Acho que é o ideal!  :Wink:  fazes muito Bem. De qualquer maneira podes colocar um peixe apartir dos 3 meses para ajudar com as algas  :Smile: 

Pensa tambem na hipotese de montares uma Sump. Eu montei o meu de 300 litros sem sump, e agora passado 6 meses tou convencido em montar uma.
Alem da estética de nao ter muitas coisas dentro do aquario, é teres a superficie da agua a ser escumada ( é onde se encontra a maioria das particulas e materias nocivas)

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Gil,

Obrigado pelas dicas,   :SbOk3:  

Quanto ao retorno se apostar em duas ocean runner 2500 é o suficiente ou ainda será necessário mais.

A contra corrente estava a pensar fazer entre a tunze com as bombas de retorno. (é o suficiente?)

Quanto à rocha morta ou rocha sintética já "ouvi" muitas vezes para não apostar muito. Dai preferir ter menos rocha do que "encher" com alternativas.

Esqueci-me   :JmdFou2:   de colocar na mensagem inicial a sump, ainda nao tenho é nenhum tamanho em mente. O que é recomendável para conter refugio e o equipamento submerso?


1 abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Esse Retorno acho que seria suficiente, quanto á circulação a contra corrente com as bombas de retorno e a tunze pode depender muito da altura a que vais ter a Sump ( se muito abaixo do aquario ou nao).
Quanto á rocha, acho importante distinguir entre rocha sintética e rocha morta natural.Se puderes Aposta na Rocha Morta Natural, nao tens nada a perder, é so vantagens  :Wink: . Mais área para a fixação de bacterias e filtro biologico, e aspecto estético, já que daqui a 2 ou 3 meses já nao distingues a viva da morta ( o que nao acontece com a sintetica).

Uma Sump para esse aquario depende muito do espaço que tenhas disponivel. Qualquer coisa entre os 100-140 litros.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Nuno

Tens um setup muito bom, tirando umas coisas aqui ou ali.

Primeiro



> Retorno: 1xOcean Runner 2500 + 1xOceanrunner 1200


Não é necessário ter duas bombas a fazer retorno, 1 Ocean Runner de 2500l/h chega e sobra, e como vai ficar as duas do mesmo lado não adianta, e alem disso quanto mais devagar a água passar pela sump melhor.




> Circulação: 1xTunze Turbelle Stream 6060


Duas era sempre melhor, eu no meu aquário tenho duas 6000 (o aquário tem 130) com um multicontrolador e não acho que seja demais.




> Rocha Viva: começar com 20kg + 3kG Rocha normal


Aqui é sempre a mesma coisa, para esse aquário acho que vais necessitar de -/+ 100kg de rocha viva, quanta mais rocha viva usar melhor, mais rápido tens o aquário equilibrado, podes sempre usar rocha morta para colocar por baixo da rocha viva mais tarde vai ficar rocha viva  mas o período de algas e tempo até ao equilíbrio vai ser maior.




> Areão: Camada de aragamax e outra de areia viva


Pois, se for para DSB 10 a 12cm de altura no mínimo, areia viva Não, na palestra do Nilsen neste ultimo fim de semana no oceanário houve alguém que falou na areia viva, o comentário dele foi areia viva é muito boa para quem a vende, porque ficam com os bolsos cheios de dinheiro. Acho que não é necessário mais comentários. 
O melhor para juntar ao aragamax é calcia lith e claro, uns copos de areia de aquário já maturados, pede ao pessoal do fórum que arranja-se sempre forma de ele chegar até ti.

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Obrigado Gil e Pedro.

Quanto a ter duas bombas a ideia era também ter segurança no caso de uma avariar, não perder a circulação.

O problema de colocar a rocha é só uma questão de   :SbRiche:  .

Aproveito  já este post para  perguntar se antes de me lançar neste aquario seria melhor começar num mini reef para ai de 100L. É que como não conheço ninguem que ja tenha salgados, mesmo com todo o apoio nos foruns tenho algum receio de "estagar tudo".

Obrigado

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Nuno  :Smile: 
Quanto Maior for o aQuario menos riscos terás em que aconteçam dissabores. Isto Porque um maior Volume de água é menos Sensivel a alteraçoes que um mini-reef.
EU comecei logo com um aquario de 300 litros e nao estou arrependido. Se tivesse montado um mini-reef, nesta altura já tinha gasto um balurdio para passar para um aquario maior  :Smile: 
Quanto ás asneiras, desde que não te precipites e faças as coisas com calma e paciencia, duvido que faças uma grande asneira. O segredo é leres muito e pesquizares bastante, e dar um pulo aqui ao forum antes de tomares grandes decisoes  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Sobre o sensivel, já estava a par disso.

Só estava a ponderar o minireef, pois 1º conseguia concretizar mais cedo e depois um dia mais tarde podia usar apenas como aquario de quarentena.

Mas acho que tens razão e feitas as contas a longo prazo fica mais barato e os risco de se notarem os meus erros é menor

----------


## Catarino

Olá Nuno




> Quanto ao retorno se apostar em duas ocean runner 2500 é o suficiente ou ainda será necessário mais


Tenho muito má opinião das OR 2500, preferia uma OR 3500

Já existe um tópico a falar nas OR2500 no forum em http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=33

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Retorno: 1xOcean Runner 2500 + 1xOceanrunner 1200


 Concordo com o que já foi dito pelo Pedro Pacheco e pelo Juca...
1.Para o retorno basta-te 2500 l/h ... não te interessa que o tempo de retenção da água na sump seja reduzido... a movimentação no aqua não deve ser feita à base do retorno da sump..
2. Se puderes esquece a OR2500 e escolhe outra ... talvez uma Eheim 1260

Abraços

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Se me permitem, sei que nao percebo nada de aquariofilia salgada em comparaçao a quem ja deu opiniao, mas acho que para se colocar um refugio numa sump e preciso que a agua passe muito calmamente por la senao qual o objectivo de ter um refugio, se a agua passar a 2000l/h ou coisa do genero. As macro algas ou que e suposto la colocar terao uma eficiencia reduzida nao?

Portanto na minha opiniao um refugio numa sump como a que o Nuno quer fazer e desnecessaria. Ou nao?

Por favor corrijam-me se estiver errado.

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ola Fábio Vasconcelos

Possivel é possivel. Agora tambem em minha opinião a montagem convencional de uma sump com os 3 ou 4 vidros, concordo contigo quanto a sua eficiência.

Em minha opinião a concepção da sump deve prevêr o uso ou não uso de um refugio, pois no esquema convencional (mesmo que superficialmete) o fluxo de agua é demasiado rápido para ser eficiente quer em termos de desnitrificação, quer em termos de repovoamento de micro-vida.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Pessoal

Bem, vou mostrar a minha futura sump, desenhada pelo Ricardo Lacerda e montada por mim.
Sump com refúgio, em que o refúgio tem um caudal menor.
O segredo foi colocar um tipo "6º vidro", vou deixar algumas fotos se alguém tiver alguma dificuldade em entender é só perguntar.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Fiquei só um pouco confuso    :Embarrassment:   quando dizem que a circulação pela sump deve ser lenta, até agora tinha a ideia que quanto mais fosse a circulação mais agua passaria pela sump e consequentemente mais agua seria passaria pelo escumador e filtros ?!?!?


Quanto a esta sump apresentada parece porreira, só tenho uma duvida...o escumador fica no refugio (no centro do aquario) pelas fotos dá a sensação que fica pouco espaço para equipamento! Mas pode só ser a impressão por causa de estar a ver por fotos

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> Fiquei só um pouco confuso     quando dizem que a circulação pela sump deve ser lenta, até agora tinha a ideia que quanto mais fosse a circulação mais agua passaria pela sump e consequentemente mais agua seria passaria pelo escumador e filtros ?!?!?


Eu tb não tenho sump, por isso não sei se vou dizer asneira... mas pelo que tenho lido, a circulação na sump deve ser igual à circulação da bomba que alimenta o escumador   :Whistle:  
Estarei correcto???   :Admirado:  

Cumprimentos
Hugo Santos

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Fiquei só um pouco confuso     quando dizem que a circulação pela sump deve ser lenta, até agora tinha a ideia que quanto mais fosse a circulação mais agua passaria pela sump e consequentemente mais agua seria passaria pelo escumador e filtros ?!?!?


Ao contrário do que muita gente pensa, a circulação deverá ser feita tendo em conta o volume da sump e não o volume do aquário ... isto porque tratamento e deposição está directamente relaccionado com o tempo de retenção das partículas no órgão de tratamento (Sump) e não no aqua principal... 
Acresce a isto que se tivermos água a passar num refúgio, a circulação deverá ser ainda menor nesse caso.
Outro caso ainda é a alimentação do escumador... este deve ser alimentado por uma bomba o mais fraco possível desde que cumpra com os requesitos mínimos, ou seja, se ele funcionar com bombas de 500 a 1500 l/h usem sempre a de 500 !!! Isto porque o tempo de contacto no interface "bolhas de ar/água" será maior e assim as escumas retiradas são mais depuradas e menos húmidas.




> Quanto a esta sump apresentada parece porreira...


Não era bem esse o objectivo... mas resume bem o esforço de uns dias de trabalho de cálculo e dimensionamento...




> .... só tenho uma duvida...


Quem me dera !!!




> o escumador fica no refugio ...


Por definição, se é um refúgio não pode lá levar o escumador...




> Mas pode só ser a impressão por causa de estar a ver por fotos


A Sump tem as seguintes dimensões externas: 90*50*40
O escumador é montado externamente, apenas ficando montada na sump a bomba de alimentação.
As várias divisões foram concebidas com uma determinada função... por isso temos uma zona de caudal diferenciado para o refúgio e uma zona de "aceleração" para a colocação de resinas e/ou Carvão Activado, etc...

Espero ter ajudado,
Ricardo

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Ok Ricardo, Obrigado pelas explicações.

Ao contrario do que tinha planeado (um reef no aquario de 150) vou iniciar um mini reef num aquario 60x40x30, tendo o conhecimento de que para iniciantes é mais dificil.

Mas este projecto (minireef) posso iniciar agora e o outro se calhar nem este ano  :Icon Cry:  

Então peço as vossas opiniões para este novo projecto que para a proxima semana vai ser iniciado  :SbSourire:  :

Aquario 60x40x30
Especies pretendidas: corais moles (ex: anemona) + alguns peixes

Iluminação: Hipotese 1 - 1xhqi 70W - aqui arranjo um bom preço comprando  numa casa de electricidade. Que cuidados devo ter na compra, ou compro uma normar e acrescento um filtro UV?
                Hipotese 2 - 1x 80 T5
Movimentação:1500l/h
Escumador: RED Sea Air-Lift for 60  ou equivalente
Filtro: Arranjo um fluval 103 (carvão activado) barato, faz sentido ter este filtro?
Areão: 4 cm Argamax
Rocha: 12KG

Duranto o ciclo inicial basta ter uma simples lampada flurescente?


Peço desculpa pela mudança repentina e espero que me ajudem no inicio deste projecto.

Obrigado

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

Boas
Deixa la ver se te consigo responder às tuas dúvidas



> Especies pretendidas: corais moles (ex: anemona) + alguns peixes


A anemona é logo uma má escolha para um principiante e para um aquario que ainda não está maturado... esquece a anemona   :Admirado:  

Em relação à iluminação se quiseres apenas manter corais moles, penso que ficas bem servido com uma calha de 2x36W Power Compacts... se estiveres a pensar já num futuro aquario e se tiveres possibilidades  então compra uma HQI




> Movimentação:1500l/h


Compra 2 Powerheads que no total tenham essa movimentação
No meu Nano tinha 2 x 600l/h




> Escumador: RED Sea Air-Lift for 60  ou equivalente


Penso que ficas bem servido




> Filtro: Arranjo um fluval 103 (carvão activado) barato, faz sentido ter este filtro?


Não precisas de filtro nenhum... a filtragem é feita pelo escumador e pela Rocha Viva. 




> Areão: 4 cm Argamax
> Rocha: 12KG


  :SbOk:  




> Duranto o ciclo inicial basta ter uma simples lampada flurescente?


`
Penso que sim... 

Monta lá isso e vai dando noticias   :SbOk3:  

Cumprimentos
Hugo Santos

----------


## Nuno Cruz

> A anemona é logo uma má escolha para um principiante e para um aquario que ainda não está maturado... esquece a anemona


A anomena foi só um exemplo do objectivo para daqui a uns bons meses e não para agora.  :Whistle:  

Se colocar as compact posso colocar corais duros e moles sem problemas?

Thanks

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Se colocar as compact posso colocar corais duros e moles sem problemas?


Para um aqua dessas dimensões eu até aconselho as PC ou T5 ... e podes ter duros desde que tenhas Watts suficientes ... podes sempre optar por um layout em que tenhas os duros mais cá em cima....

----------


## Nuno Cruz

> e podes ter duros desde que tenhas Watts suficientes ...


Tal como o Hugo aconselhou chega 2x36w ou é pouco para manter os corais?

----------


## Luis Faustino

> dias de trabalho de cálculo e dimensionamento...
> 
> A Sump tem as seguintes dimensões externas: 90*50*40


Mais uma dúvida, com a mesma posição de todas as divisorias mas com as dimensões externas 90*40*40, a sump funcionaria correctamente?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Mais uma dúvida, com a mesma posição de todas as divisorias mas com as dimensões externas 90*40*40, a sump funcionaria correctamente?


Oi Lúís... 
... com ligeiros ajustes de cotas de certeza que fica a funcionar como deve ser, é só uma questão de pensar nisso um bocadinho se precisares.

Um abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Em termos de rocha, falaram-me em colocar rocha sintética no Aqua.

Qual a vossa opinião?

----------


## Gil Miguel

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=713

Tens este link aqui do forum que foi uma excelente discussao sobre o valor e prepósito da Rocha Morta. De qualquer maneira aconselho-te a rocha morta natural em vez da sintética num relaçao de 50% de morta e 50% de viva.
Claro que se tiveres dinheiro pra por 100% de rocha viva força  :Wink:  qto mais melhor  :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Já tenho quase todo o material comprado, só falta mesmo chegar o aquario   :Icon Cry:  .

O setup sofreu algumas alterações a nivel de escumador e rocha que espero  não vir a arrepender-me.

Só falta comprar a rocha viva,  estava a pensar em comprar rocha já maturada, alguem quer vender ou sabe de alguem que queira vender cerca de 8kg.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Mais umas perguntas  :Whistle:  

Para fazer DSB neste aquario, quantos cm's devo ter ? 5 cm?

E já agora fazem ideia dos KG necessário para a DSB   :SbSourire:  

Obrigado.

----------


## João Magano

Nuno, 

Uma DSB (Deep Sand Bed = Camada de areia profunda) para ser realmente eficaz deverá ter entre 10 a 12 cm de profundidade. Nos mini e nano reef, pelas dimensões dos aquarios, é pouco viavél montar uma DSB com esta profundidade, pelo que por vezes usa-se uma versão reduzida,  6-7 cm, consequentemente reduzindo a eficacia na função de redução de nitratos.

Com os tais 6-7 cm a eficacia já é reduzida, pelo que não deves montar com uma profundidade inferior, se o fizeres esquece a DSB e põe apenas a altura suficiente para aguentar/equilibrar as rochas e manter/desenvolver vida no substrato (2-3 cm é suficiente).

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Obrigado, Vou tentar colocar os 7cm de altura.

Quanto à iluminação estou a pensar ser eu a faze-la da seguinte forma:

 

Após fazer as contas do preço final é muito convidativo tentar.

O que acham?

----------


## Nuno Cruz

O aquario (Que deve chegar amanha   :SbSourire:  ) tem 60*40*40.

Penso que deve chegar, estava a pensar deixar a t5 ligada 14h e a hqi 12h, ficando uma hora de manha e uma hora á noite só com a t5.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Nuno

Acho que deves tentar, convêm é saber um pouco de electricidade.
Boa sorte.

----------


## Gil Miguel

> O aquario (Que deve chegar amanha   ) tem 60*40*40.
> 
> Penso que deve chegar, estava a pensar deixar a t5 ligada 14h e a hqi 12h, ficando uma hora de manha e uma hora á noite só com a t5.


isso é mesmo demasiada luz, ainda mais para o principio..
Mesmo já com o aquario maturado deves ter a t5 ligada 12 horas por dia e a hqi nao usaria mais que 9 horas,10 horas

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Ok, vou reduzir o tempo que tinha pensado   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Magano

Oi Nuno,

Mais uma dica, e esta talvez não seja consensual, relativamente ao fotoperiodo, nos primeiros meses, aconselhava-te a usar 7-8h/dia. Como já deves ter lidos noutros topicos, nestes primeiros meses, enquanto o aquario não está estabilizado, as micro algas e algas filamentosas, tendem a aparecer e são a primeira dor de cabeça dos salgados, a luz é uma das fontes de energia necessaria ao crescimento das algas, pelo que limitando a duração do fotoperiodo, limitas o crescimento destas, não evitas mas diminuis consideravelmente.
Durante este primeiros meses, exactamente por o aquario ainda não estar estabilizado, também não deves ter animais que necessitem de fotoperiodos mais extensos. Ao fim de dois meses, se não tiveres uma quantidade de algas exagerada, vai aumentando a duração 1h por semana, mas sempre controlando a população de algas, se necessario alarga os intervalos de incremento de luz, por exemplo para 2 semanas, até chegares as 11-12h de luz diarias. Não tenhas pressa, não faças incrementos superiores a 1h/semana caso contrario o mais certo e voltares a ter um boom de algas.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Nos primeiros dois meses apenas vou usar uma t8 de 18w no aquario cerca de 12h, só depois vou usar a iluminação mais forte, que inicialmente vai ter um periodo de 6h e depois vou aumentando cerca de uma hora semanal.

12h com uma lampada de 18w mesmo para o ciclo inicial continua a ser muito?

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Mais uma duvida   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  

Não ganho nada se no inicio do aqua colocar rocha já alga coralina, pois vai desaparecer tudo com o ciclo das algas, certo?

Estou a perguntar isto por causa de diferença de preço numa loja entre as duas pedras (com/sem coralina)

Obrigado

----------


## Luis Faustino

Tens a certeza que a diferença de preço está relacionado com a rocha estar coberta de coralina ou não?

Não será a diferença provocada por uma ser rocha maturada e a outra por maturar?
O que realmente é importante é ser rocha maturada, a alga coralina vem por acrescimento.

Quanto à alga coralina desaparecer durante o ciclo das algas isso não corresponde à realidade.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Luis,

sobre a difreça de preço foi a explicação dada, não podendo eu comprovar.

De qualquer maneira uma rocha não maturado é má para um novo aquario?

----------


## Luis Faustino

Olá

O problema da Rocha Viva não maturada é que vais introduzir uma grande quantidade de materia organica que ela ainda possui. Ou seja vais retardar a maturação do aquario, a ciclagem vai demorar mais tempo.

Quanto à diferença de preço entre ter ou não ter coralina acho ridicula. Até porque a rocha quando está bem maturada já vem com coralina.

Outro conselho que te dou quando comprares a rocha é cheira-la. Se cheirar a podre não compres. A rocha deve ter sempre aquele cheirinho mar.

Espero ter ajudado.

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,
fianalmente venho partilhar fotos do inicio de vida (longa espero eu   :SbSourire:  ) do meu nanoreef.

Aquia está a montagem inicial:

 






No dia seguinte, impaciente é claro, fui a correr comprar a rocha viva, e este para já é o aspecto final do aqua:





Tive que tirar alguam da rocha que já tinha comprado pois já estava achar o aqua muito cheio   :Icon Cry:  

Peço os vossos comentários quanto ao aspecto inicial

1abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,

Tal como já te tinha dito no MSN, acho essas rochas grandes demais para o teu aquário. Penso que deverias tentar trocar as Rochas Mortas por outras mais pequenas ou então partir em bocados mais pequenos.

Com esta alteração poderás colocar corais em cima da RV o que neste momento seria impossível...

Esteticamente penso que poderias tentar criar duas zonas distintas - vê o tópico do nano do Duarte Conceição.

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Nuno  :Smile:  
Tens que alterar esse layout e partir esses calhaus de rocha morta.
ha 1001 ideias na net para tirares um layout  :Smile: 
abraçO!

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Bem, então como sugerido aqui está o novo layout do meu aqua: 



Está fixe assim?

Aproveito para mostrar em mais promenor alguns dos "seres vivos" que por cá apareceram:

 

Podem dizer-me do que se trata?

1abraço

Nuno Cruz

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Nuno,

Está francamente melhor! 

O bicho do lado direito é um espirografo e do lado esquerdo não consigo perceber mas parecem-me algas!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Obrigado Diogo.

Bem, cada vez que chego a casa encontro sempre algo novo   :SbSourire:  

Estes tubos serão worms ou aiptasias?

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Bons dias,

Com uma semanda de vida introdozi   :JmdFou:  alguns caracois do mar. Neste momento ainda devo ter pouco alimento para eles, correcto?

Posso de alguma forma propocinar alimento extra?

Obrigado,
Nuno Cruz

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

mais uma vez quero partilhar o crescimento do meu nano com o pessoal.

Neste momento já tem mais alguma vida (caracois, eremitas, xenias)

Vista geral do aqua:



Um dos ermitas com uma xenia branca que ainda tem que estar presa com um alfinete:   :Icon Cry:  



E uma pequena colonia de xenias castanhas:


As xenias e os eremitas foram comprados ao Gil, em que não me posso queixar de nada pois é 5 *   :Pracima:  

Como sempre, qualquer critica será bem recebida   :SbSourire:  

1abraço,
Nuno Cruz

----------

